# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Opstartfase Efexor

## delta12

Ik zit nu tien dagen in de opstartfase van 37 na 75 en dan 112 is het zo dat bij verhogen je weer wat last hebt van bijwerking ik voel me vaak nerveus em trillend mijn art zei neen een pam om die eerste weken te overbrugen. Maar ik voel me nog niet zoals ik drie maanden geleden was. Mijn vragen a wanneer ga je wat merken en wat merk je dan bv gedachte voelen denken ets b wie kent dat gevoel dat je er wel maar toch weer niet c hoe ervaarde je de tijd van je start van de ad tot het aanslag ik hoop op reacties

----------


## Tess71

Beste Delta12,

Heel herkenbaar wat je schrijft hoor, dit hoort erbij.
De werking van AD heeft echt een week of 10/12 nodig om zijn werk goed te doen.
deze periode gaat dan ook echt met ups en downs, het heeft echt even de tijd nodig!
Maar het wordt beter, zelf slik ik al heel lang AD en sinds 3 maanden een switch gemaakt van efexor naar citalopram.

Dit is heel heftig geweest met heel veel nare bijwerkingen, angstvlagen, trillerig, onrustig, tintelingen, misselijk, hoofdpijn, druk op de maag, raar gevoel in hoofd( onwerkelijk, snel moe, en ga zo maar door. Gelukkig heb ik het ergste gehad maar ik ben nog erg snel moe en soms heb ik nog angstvlagen.
Maar daar ga ik ook aan werken ga binnenkort naar cognitieve gedragstherapie.

een pammetje kan inderdaad de scherpe randjes er afhalen maar ik adviseer je wel om het onder goede begeleiding te doen, want het kan heel verslavend zijn!

Heel veel succes en als je nog meer vragen hebt stel ze gerust.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## suuuus

De werkzame stof in Efexor is venlafaxine. 


Je merkt het effect van venlafaxine niet meteen, maar pas na twee tot zes weken. Ondanks dat kun je wel meteen na het begin van de behandeling last krijgen van bijwerkingen. Stop dan niet met het gebruik, want meestal verminderen de bijwerkingen als je gewend bent geraakt aan het middel. Vaak verdwijnen ze zelfs.

----------


## delta12

Zit nu aan dag 12 vandaag weer zoloft afgebouwd naar05 op advies arts die onrust en angst vlagen zijn echt niet leuk hel is het maar ik moet door hebben jullie dit ook gehad en werd het daarna beter

----------


## delta12

Hoi mijn vraag is aan mensen wat jullie voelde de eerste twee weken van de start van efexor wat waren de klachten hoe lang moest je wachten gr sjoerd

----------

